# Transfering Your Ticket to A Differant Local



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I am working with a young guy who was a member of Syracuse NY and moved to the Rochester NY area. He had a hell of a time with Rochester to get his ticket transferred there. His wifes job moved to Rochester, so the family decided to move to the Rochester area. He had to work non-union, to make money and so that the Rochester local would then organize him in. My question is this, Are there any standards in the IBEW for a person tranferiing thier ticket because of a change of geographic residence? I realize that work can be slow in certain areas, but the members do have a life and things do change. I would like to hear back any experience or knowledge on this subject Thanks


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

crazymurph said:


> I am working with a young guy who was a member of Syracuse NY and moved to the Rochester NY area. He had a hell of a time with Rochester to get his ticket transferred there. His wifes job moved to Rochester, so the family decided to move to the Rochester area. He had to work non-union, to make money and so that the Rochester local would then organize him in. My question is this, Are there any standards in the IBEW for a person tranferiing thier ticket because of a change of geographic residence? I realize that work can be slow in certain areas, but the members do have a life and things do change. I would like to hear back any experience or knowledge on this subject Thanks


This fish story smells bad,never heard of someone dropping their ticket just to work non unionso they can be organized back in another local .


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

He never dropped his ticket. He kept his ticket in Syracuse and worked non-union in the Rochester area. This not a " Fish Story". This really happened to a brother.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

crazymurph said:


> He never dropped his ticket. He kept his ticket in Syracuse and worked non-union in the Rochester area. This not a " Fish Story". This really happened to a brother.


 What was his local in Syracuse?


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

LU 43 and is now a member of LU 86 Rochester


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Some guys will even go as far as asking the new local's BM/FS for his blessing to work non-union in the area, doing a little salty-salt thingy.

The salt thing has changed. Before it was more like a blessing to work non-union and make the mortgage, while waiting on the books.

Now from what I hear, the salting is run directly through the hall, it is all above board, absolutely no funny business. The salts are expected to work hard for the contractor, and if running work, to make money. This is to make the contractor feel as if it is in his best interest to sign-on, and get more electricians like his salter. Few salts are chosen out of those who apply to work in the program. 

I don't know, sometimes I feel like the local has too much of the good ole boy thing going on. I don't like that, because outsiders who are capable and hardworking can turn out to be your stiffest competition if they get scorned by the local. There is an abundance of agreement with that, here on this site, I'll bet.


----------

